# New Gaming Rig...Need Advice



## BrandNewLP (Feb 19, 2008)

My current gaming rig finally craped out on me so I decided since it is tax season I will go ahead and build me a new one. I have the basics like hard drives, case, and DVD drives. This is the new stuff I plan on getting.


RAIDMAX QUANTUM RX-700 700W SLI Power Supply

Rosewill RCX-Z775-LX 92mm Ball CPU Cooler

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Processor

ASUS CROSSHAIR ATX AMD Motherboard

2x CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM Desktop Memory

Rosewill RCX-TC050 Thermal Grease

EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768-P2-N831-AR Video Card

Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate for System Builders Single Pack DVD

Sorry about the little things but I just copied the cart LOL.
Well if anyone has any suggestions on if this would make a good gaming rig please help an outdated builder out lol. Thanks everyone

-Matt


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Go intel 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128080
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030

And get some real thermal paste, I like Rosewill but there paste is crap
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020

Raidmax doesnt make the best psu's..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Also are you sure want to get a 8800GTX? The HD 3870 is a little cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129103

Make sure you get atleast 4gb for a x64 gaming set up, specially with Vista
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227284


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 19, 2008)

go intel for a processor maybe an e8400


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 19, 2008)

i just bought the compound and i love it dont think twice and buy it, as for a card if you want a really highend card go for a 3870x2 if you want a nice card that can handle everything that is out now go with the 3870 its inexpensive for a highend card, although you cant go wrong with the 8800 series, i also have the psu BUY IT it is wonderful, its silent, and modular, which means not much in cable management


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just bought the compound and i love it dont think twice and buy it, as for a card if you want a really highend card go for a 3870x2 if you want a nice card that can handle everything that is out now go with the 3870 its inexpensive for a highend card, although you cant go wrong with the 8800 series, i also have the psu BUY IT it is wonderful, its silent, and modular, which means not much in cable management



Yup I got a HD 3850 512mb, if you want to spend a little less money get a HD 3870 there awsome


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

Why go intel for a gaming rig? Just curious about that one. Also I rather have thermal grease I don't like using thermal paste. And the memory I posted I will be receive 2 2gb packages. Also power supply I want modular with a little more power. I have a buddy who has the exact same power supply and hasn't had a problem with it yet and he got it when it first came out so that is why I went with that. As far as the graphics card I am definatly a Nvidia guy I have bought 6 Ati cards in my life and none of them last more then 2 weeks LOL So I have bought Nvidia ever since and haven't had one issue.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Intel's rape the shit out of AMD's.. That E6300 I posted would pwn the 6400+ at stock and it can easily hit 3ghz with a nice cooler. Trust me on the PSU tho, raidmax doesnt make the best and since you have the money might as well get a good name brand. If multiple cards die on you in under 2 weeks then theres somthing wrong with you not the brand lol..


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

Cards were completly stock and I never even tried to OC them. No clue just no I won't buy ATI anymore LOL The Intel thing I don't really understand the because stock the AMD I posted has a way high benchmark rating then the Intel you posted... That confuses me a little.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yup I got a HD 3850 512mb, if you want to spend a little less money get a HD 3870 there awsome



He means a little MORE money.

He suggests Intel right now because at this moment in time, intel makes the better processor.  If you want to stick with AMD, then thats a personal choice, but right now the CPU world is led by Intel.

Get the 8800GTS (g92) if you are going to get a card and wanting high end, its a hefty amount cheaper and it is right on the heels of the GTX, even beats the GTX in some tests.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

What benchmark? And your gonna want to OC it. Even if the 6400 does beat it or come close to it at stock the 6400 has almost no OCability unless you get really good cooling.


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not planning on OCing it at all. I have always used AMD except for my rig now which is a POS P4 LoL But I am trying to stear back away from Intel once again


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Well if your not gonna OC spend a little more on this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

I highly reccomend you get a X38 board incase you want to upgrade the cpu to a 45nm when they get cheap. With that AMD board the best you can upgrade to is a Phenom and those arent that great..


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

But like I said I'm trying to get away from Intel and go back to AMD


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

So your willing to sacrafice upgradability and performance for brand favorites o.o


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

The Mobo I have posted on my original link can support the new AMD quad core so it is upgradeable and I personally have had better performance with AMD


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Well actually most AM2 slots dont support the phenoms from what ive seen

If you really truly want to go AMD then get a 790FX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131224


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

I was looking at that bored but the only thing I am worried about is on board items getting in the way of my gigantic graphics card LOL


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2008)

His Crosshair supports phenoms.  It will just be slower.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

BrandNewLP said:


> I was looking at that bored but the only thing I am worried about is on board items getting in the way of my gigantic graphics card LOL



No they wont, it would be retarded if a manufacturer made a enthuse board that doesnt support a enthuse card lol


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

Also another thing I notice is it says Crossfire support and not SLI


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2008)

The GTX will fit just fine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2008)

BrandNewLP said:


> Also another thing I notice is it says Crossfire support and not SLI



Unless you are going SLI, then it won't make that much difference.  Just a little.

Edit:  I also recommend an 8800gt over the GTX because you will save some cash with little perf difference.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yea if your SLi then you have to get a Nvidia chipset set since there all nazis and wont cooperate with anyone.


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

May go SLI in the future but not right now I guess if I decide to get that bored I will just have to buy another bored when I want to go SLI


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Honestly if I had that money I would get a 790FX and a HD 3870X2 and do QuadFire.. That would own..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2008)

BrandNewLP said:


> May go SLI in the future but not right now I guess if I decide to get that bored I will just have to buy another bored when I want to go SLI



I think you should stick with you crosshair and deal with it.  By the time you go SLI, the cards will be outdated, and so will the mobo.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 20, 2008)

wait for nvidia's 9800x2 as far as i know you wont need sli and it will be bitching, that is if you were going to go the sli route (i may be wrong on the name  )
i second the 3870x2


----------



## BrandNewLP (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya but still I'm AMD and Nvidia I don't do Ati at all and I'll go Intel only if I can find something I like... Money is really not an issue in this case but I don't want to spend my entire tax check only like half lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2008)

I say go with the 8800gt.  That will save you money but still have fantastic perf.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

Phenom 9600 + 790X + AC Freezer 64

Great combo lol

Spend a little less and get a 8800GT because its pretty much the same as a GTX in most benchies. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143118&Tpk=8800GT+512mb


----------

